# Salt Fork Crappie Report



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Water 64 degrees - 2' to 2 1/2' down from normal level - stained to dirty water. no wind.
Kept 31 Crappie Monday 10" to 14" from 8:30am to 12:30.
Fish were in 12' of water suspended and caught on minnows and 1/8oz jig with white twisters. 100' from shore line in deep area hole.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

We'll be there this weekend, I hope we do as well as you did. Thanks for the report.


----------



## wormbrain (Sep 30, 2004)

I was at Salt Fork Saturday. I put in at the cabins. Water is 1 foot below normal summer pool stain on launch pier. I talked to the park office and was told the lake will be drawn down starting at the end of this month - 3 feet below summer pool....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Has anybody did anything around the cabins??? I will be there next month.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> I talked to the park office and was told the lake will be drawn down starting at the end of this month - 3 feet below summer pool....


 Salt Fork is not a flood control lake and has never been drawn down in the past, except for the repair a couple years ago. Why are they drawing the lake down?


----------



## Procraft (Apr 8, 2006)

They said the drawdown was to releive the pressure of the spring rains for next year. Why they can't wait till January is beyond me, still fishing time in November and December. The Morning Glory ramp will be shut down as it only has about 2 foot of water when full


----------

